# Do you wax, thread, or tweeze?



## xxManBeaterxx (May 29, 2010)

Mods: I wasn't sure where this post belongs in, so feel free to move at your discretion.

Ever since i could remember i tweezed my eyebrows and i was never 100% pleased with the result.  I just discovered the world of yelp and i found this  amazing waxer who specializes with asian eye brows (which tends to be very sparse and the hair's grow downwards instead of upwards) I went for my first waxing 6 weeks ago and i'm going back for the 2nd time next week.  I'm hooked!!


----------



## Susanne (May 29, 2010)

This could be Cosmetic Discussion! I am sure the mod for this forum can move it.

I tweeze my eyebrows!


----------



## dietcokeg (May 29, 2010)

i always tweeze, got them threaded once by my auntie and it turned out great but i personally like doing them myself! i use to get them waxed professionaly but i moved away from the salon but now that i do my eyebrows all the time i can tweeze them to the desired shaped i want


----------



## liibyz (May 29, 2010)

tweeze.


----------



## nunu (May 29, 2010)

Thread


----------



## Modmom (May 29, 2010)

I get mine waxed professionally every time I go in to color my hair.  Tweezing makes me tear up  LOL


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (May 30, 2010)

I've never gotten my brows done before so I'm scared and  my brows are wide, so I usually tweeze them.


----------



## LittleMaryJane (May 30, 2010)

Have mine waxed. I'm awfulawfulawful at tweezing my own so I've learned not to even try


----------



## littlersx (May 30, 2010)

threading > waxing > tweezing
I find tweezing hurts the most while threading isn't too bad and is faster.


----------



## Nicala (May 30, 2010)

Threading and tweezing!

It's painless if you rub a toner over the area you're about to pluck/tweeze/thread/etc


----------



## LMD84 (May 30, 2010)

i get my brows waxed every 10- 14 days and i tweeze any strays in the mean time


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 30, 2010)

I currently get my brows waxed when I can no  longer maintain the shape by tweezing. I used to get them threaded. As a matter of fact I loved the treading but the place I went didnt like my full brows. I love my full brows and perfer a fuller brow on my face. They wouldnt listen to me when I asked them to just clean them up and leave the natural shape. So I had to stop going.


----------



## xFlossy (May 30, 2010)

I wax mine myself and tweeze any hairs I may have missed


----------



## winwin (May 30, 2010)

I get mine threaded. Comes out great each time.


----------



## kimmietrinh (May 30, 2010)

I tweeze. But then I get lazy and it becomes a mess.


----------



## ..kels* (May 31, 2010)

I used to get them threaded but now I just tweeze them myself. It's easier to get the result I want that way.


----------



## tacobelle88 (Jun 2, 2010)

i waxed then moved on to tweezing but i find better results with threading


----------



## PTinNY (Jun 2, 2010)

I get them waxed.  I tried to tweeze them myself for a few yrs, but couldn't get or maintain a good shape.  I would put a dark e/s over the brows so I could see them better when tweezing - they are blonde brows!


----------



## PoshCupcake (Jul 19, 2010)

I get them threaded about once every two months - mine don't grow much.  I love them!


----------



## DarkGlamourXO (Jul 19, 2010)

I tweeze, I keep my natural shape and just pluck any hairs that are out of place.


----------



## she (Jul 19, 2010)

wax & tweeze. mine grow like crazy and i could reasonably get them done once a week so tweezing in between is a must.

to alleviate my post wax breakouts i tried threading- my skin is ultrasensitive- and it broke me out just as badly. then i discovered Tendskin and have been back to wax since.


----------



## hello_kitty (Jul 19, 2010)

I tweeze!  And I self wax the area in between my brows (just lots of fine blonde hairs that bother me).  I've gotten to the point I feel no pain from either waxing or tweezing.


----------



## miss rochelle (Jul 19, 2010)

thread, and tweeze in between visits. waxing is a last resort for me.


----------



## glamorjunkie (Jul 19, 2010)

Tweeze....


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 19, 2010)

Can anyone in the Miami area recommend a good place for threading? I would love to get back to doing this again.


----------



## jazmatazz (Jul 20, 2010)

I get my eyebrows threaded. Tweeze in between since I live far away from my fave threading place.


----------



## Goat Goat Etc. (Jul 20, 2010)

I love the results of threading!
Less irritation, no burns, longer lasting results, no sticky wax left over on your face, and far more precise and thorough!


----------



## kittykit (Jul 20, 2010)

I thread and tweeze mine.


----------



## rrx2wm (Jul 24, 2010)

I do a combination of threading and tweezing.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rrx2wm* 

 
_I do a combination of threading and tweezing._

 
Same here, I get mine threaded every two weeks and in between the threading session I tweeze the stray hairs


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 26, 2010)

It's hard to find well priced threading here, so I generally wax then tweeze in between for brows. If I am doing more than brows... it has to be threading.


----------



## vikitty (Jul 26, 2010)

Tweezing, although I like to get waxing done to get them reshaped.


----------



## raincars (Aug 23, 2010)

I've actually only waxed twice and tweezed twice. I guess it helps that my eyebrows are blonde and hard to see =]


----------

